# Beretta 84 Barrels



## elias7558 (Dec 12, 2019)

I too need a new barrel and wanted to know if the Browning 380 barrel fits on the 84 as well?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, because the Beretta is an open slide design. The Browning has a closed slide (like most other semi autos do). It is not the same barrel


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> No, because the Beretta is an open slide design. The Browning has a closed slide (like most other semi autos do). It is not the same barrel


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you tried Beretta's website?


----------

